# Gulf shores Black drum



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I know this is a Fl form but just wanted people to know redfish and drums are out there and alot of kitty cats.lol:thumbdown:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We takes reports from all over. Nice drum.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Allright:thumbup: Sucks the drum was full of worms so i cut em up and made chum with a dash of worms


----------

